# Toaster oven spanish



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Finally found a way to make spanish tasty. I'm really not a fan of oily fish but since my cobia skills have been so great this year, I've resorted to keeping spanish.

It's very simple and easy recipe.

1 fresh spanish mackeral
olive oil
Everglade seasoning
aluminum foil
toaster oven

Filet the spanish and lay skin side down on foil. Add seasoning to fish and drizzle with extra virgin olive oil. Heat toaster oven to 400 and cook until flaky. Then peel away skin and scrape away any dark meat/blood line you find. This good by itself or you can place the chunks on top of a salad and serve with Italian dressing.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

That sound pretty good!


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

You can also do the same thing covering the fillet with your favorite salsa. Awsome fresh off the grill on the beach.


----------

